# Stupid truck question



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

This might be a stupid question to some. Anyways I got a 1998 Mazda pickup its got a manual tranny. Today I have had a hard time shifting into gears from a dead stop, but once I get going I have no problem. Is my transmission going out. Any ideas? thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Could merely be your clutch going out on you. When you say it is hard getting into gear, was it grinding or just hard to move the gear stick??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I assume that this is the B3000 or B4000, which is the identical machine to the ranger, correct? If so, that general vintage had issues with three plugs on the shifting tower that slowly leaks a lot of fluid. I have no idea if low fluid would cause those symptoms, but that is an issue out there. 
Great vehicles, I bought my 93 with 98k miles and drove it for 101k more miles and those plugs and two clutches were the only non routine maintenance items ever done. If the clutch does end up being replaced-it should be done if the tranny has to be dropped, always be sure to have the slave cylinder changed too, as it is inside the bell housing. Good luck!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

When my truck's done that, its been the clutch. Does it have a hydraulic clutch? May want to check the fluid. If its mechanical linkage check that. May as well check the easy, cheap stuff before the hard work/big money stuff.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry I didn't give more info, yes it is a B4000, it is basically a ford with mazda stickers on it. Its hard to get into gear, I don't really hear any grinding. But it is intermitten, for instance this morning when I was going to class at school it was a pain in the butt to shift into gear, but after class it was like there was no problem at all. Sometimes when I am coming out of a dead stop there is a screching noise, about when I am letting the clutch out. I am hoping it is an easy fix. I am going to go fill it up with fluid and see if that fixes the problem. If it is the clutch what is the price range of getting a clutch fixed?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I did not think about low fluid on the slave cylinder, duh! The symptom for that would be that the pedal pushes too easily because there is no resistance from the slave cylinder. 
The clutch set with plate, disc, bearing and alignment tool would be around $200ish, slave cylinder is about $75 and labor will be no less than $500. Pep Boys sells Luk brand and was the best price when I did mine, do NOT use AutoZone's Cumberland (speaking as a former Autozoner) brand if they still sell those or checker's Hy Performance or whatever it is called. Have them replace those tower seal plugs if they do have to replace the clutch.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Where would the slave cylinder be? I went and checked the fluid level it is still pretty full. When I got under the truck right at the end of the transmission there is a bunch of grease that looks like it has leaked out of the joint. It where the transmission ends and then there is a block of something before it hooks up to whatever it is called that makes the 4 wheel drive go.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That would be your transfer case, the slave cylinder is what applies pressure to the pressure plate and is right on the shaft. You may be low on the actual fluid, a little tricky to fill, just need a little hand pump like on a shampoo bottle. There are two drain plugs on the driver's side-one to empty and one to fill it. You can stick your hand in the top one to feel if there is fluid. Try to see where the leak originates; if it is from the very top front, those are the 3 plugs that I mentioned; I believe they use ATF??, which is red. I went to alldatapro.com to get you some images, but they would not be of any help.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help and advice huge, I am going to see if I can find what you are talking about.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

When I saw fluid in the last post, I am referring to tranny fluid that lubes the actual internal parts of the tranny, not the brake fluid that the master and slave cylinders use to hydraulicly control the actual clutch.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I feel like I am learning a new language. I will try and figure it out. What is the best way to find the these plugs?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

i believe they are on the driver's side of the tranny, two plugs that are metal that will be identically sized, just one is about 4-6" higher just forward of the middle of the tranny housing.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Make sure someone has not changed the fluid, and put in gear lube. It should have ATF.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

phantom said:


> Make sure someone has not changed the fluid, and put in gear lube. It should have ATF.


It should be gear oil since its a manual. Atf is automatic transmission fluid.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine was a 93 manual and it used ATF, I just checked alldata and this one uses what it calles "Mercon ATF or M III." I think most places call that Dexron/Mercon III. It is kind of odd how things like this have changed over the years.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

15-40 is the same viscosity as atf as doesnt break down as easily, lots of shops use it instead.


----------

